# Waterproofing and parging OVER the membrane above grade...



## Johntoronto (Mar 21, 2013)

We do not normally get contracted to come at the end of waterproofing projects, as such I am left wondering if my reaction is warranted. The contractor wants me to parge OVER the membrane above grade. To adhere I would have to attach mesh, which in affect would penetrate the membrane and make it susceptible to leaking. Further the membrane is not particularly tight and has areas of beveling. Am I correct in believing this is a bad idea. In past we have always parged and or used Tar prior to installing the membrane.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the point of stucco over the tar? Isnt it buried in the ground?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you referring to dimple board or peel and stick being bulged? Dimple board use a termination bar and get it tight to the wall, peel and stick cut off the bulged piece and replace.

Now for the parge, get some B2000 and fibre mesh, contact me if you need some, top of foundation wall to 2" over the peel and stick or drainage board. 2 coats, it looks clean and seals the joint.


----------



## Johntoronto (Mar 21, 2013)

Dimple board. The dimple board top already has siding over it, and we did not install it. My worry is that I cannot gaurentee the integrity of the waterproofing once I attach steel mesh to it, even if I parge it perfectly its still suceptible to damage as its backing on an innoncistent surface. I guess Im struggling with the fact I cant gaurentee my work as its based off someone elses inconsistency.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Can you post a pic...I'm not seeing this, actually what I am envisioning is the ground, 6-12" of dimple board and then siding. Is this correct


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Are you referring to dimple board or peel and stick being bulged? Dimple board use a termination bar and get it tight to the wall, peel and stick cut off the bulged piece and replace.
> 
> Now for the parge, get some B2000 and fibre mesh, contact me if you need some, top of foundation wall to 2" over the peel and stick or drainage board. 2 coats, it looks clean and seals the joint.


B2000......Never heard of it. A link or more info would be fantabulous!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johntoronto (Mar 21, 2013)

JBM- there is no stucco involved. I am being asked to parge over a surface of dimple board, which I think is not only detrimental to the waterproofing function of the dimple board in that I would be penetrating it, but also a difficult backing even with mesh for the parge mix to adhere to.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

B2000 is a product that is the basecoat for acrylic stucco, for my American friends you would purchase something from Dryvit or Synergy. I purchase it from DurockAllfacing here in Canada.

John, the product I am telling you about does not require any penetration of the dimple board, you use fibre mesh, not wire mesh.


----------



## Johntoronto (Mar 21, 2013)

I will look into it Chris, Thanks!


----------



## Johntoronto (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.formsolutions.ca/assets/pdf/logix-accessories/DuRockB2000.pdf


----------



## CalgaryMasonry (Sep 23, 2019)

*Parging over Above Grade Dimple Wrap?*

Johntoronto,

I am faced with the exact same issue that you described in 2013. Customer wants me to do parging over above grade dimple wrap.

What did you end up doing to solve the problem? Did you use B2000 with fibre mesh? If so, how has it held up? Any complaints?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Nevermind, super old thread.


----------

